# Pawfection pet boutique



## pawfectionpetboutique (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi i would like to introduce my Stunning pet boutique and 5* grooming salon offering everything your pet needs. We supply hypoallergenic natural foods such as raw diet, lilys kitchen, burns. A unique and stylish range of pet cloths and accessories including waterproof coats, jumpers, collars, leads, harness's. we have a range of treats from stag bars, hungry hector, billy & margot. We even have Halloween and Christmas costumes as well as pet frozen yogurt and ice cream. Everything we stock is of the highest quality at pet shop prices. The grooming salon offers everything from bath and blow dry to full pamper packages. Visit our website on Pet Boutique | Dog accessories| Cat accessories| Horse accessories or www.bubblesgrooming.co.uk

Facebook www.facebook.com/pawfectionpetboutique

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask


----------

